# Sean Kendrick Band Our First Album is finished and now available



## surfspeck

I am the lead/electric guitar man for this Texas Country Band and we just released our first recording . Please check it out (see link below) and give us some feedback. The album is 12 original tracks all written by Sean and was recorded right here in Kerrville, TX at Codak Studio.

The first track, Corpus Christi (one of the more country style songs) was written more than 10 years ago and is mentioned in a very old 2coolfishing thread. The second track, Sara's Song (one of the heavier rock tunes) was written less than 6 months ago. These 2 songs give you a pretty good idea of the diversity pf our band.

Please listen to the songs and let us know what you think. We have a facebook group and page, like us, buy the music, and request on the radio if you enjoy the music. We are certainly available for private partys, festivals and gigs at live music venues in 2016.

Merry Christmas:texasflag

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/seankendrick#


----------



## bassguitarman

Very nice songs, enjoyed your guitar work.


----------



## surfspeck

Thanks for the kind word


----------



## Bruce J

I agree, good songs and good luck with the band!


----------



## surfspeck

Thanks Bruce, appreciate your feedback man!


Bruce J said:


> I agree, good songs and good luck with the band!


----------

